# Service and Remodel



## UA25 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been in this trade a short time. I just turned into my 3rd year in September. 

The contractor I work for has moved me to service and remodel. Prior to that I was working new construction. 

What I'm saying is these two areas of plumbing seem to be the harder parts of the trade. Does anybody disagree or agree? And if so why?

Thanks,
R


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

I am in my second year and came from a construction background so I find that easier and I am in my comfort zone there. I have been doing a lot more service work the past few months and really found it frustrating at the start, out of my comfort zone and although i am good with people, you come across more lunatics and it can wear you down but Ive gotten used to it, as long as I am learning something new everyday then I am happy.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

A JM can do it all. That's the way most of the guys here were raised up. Don't fight it make it a learning curve, and when you've "mastered" the trade then you can with real perspective, choose where you want to work, or can make better $ at. If you can't do both new/ service your limiting your potential.
I'm currently a service guy, and wouldn't have it any other way, but I did my time on site too. Wouldn't be who I am with out it. I prefer service work for several reasons.
1. Cash flow
2. Cash flow
3. meeting new people
4. thrill of the hunt & kill = sale
5. constantly changing back ground
6. a little more freedom in my schedule
7. I'm less dependent on others to do a good job or even just to do there job.= (more control in my hands)

Things that are the same..
trouble shooting & fixing things (this happens on any job- it's what "we" do)

negatives
1. on call
2. on CALL
seems like when it rains, it poor's once that phone starts ringing, you better plan on a long day....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I wouldn't go back to construction if you paid me.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> I wouldn't go back to construction if you paid me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


That's the only way I would go! :-$


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I feel it's more beneficial to have new construction background before going into service work. Since you seen and have possibly ran drain lines or water lines it gives you an edge on how and where lines are possibly ran behind the drywall. But that's just my $.02 .


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

ASUPERTECH said:


> A JM can do it all.


Maybe most. There are many JM I know who never seen a washer. And they don't want to.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UA25 said:


> I have been in this trade a short time. I just turned into my 3rd year in September. The contractor I work for has moved me to service and remodel. Prior to that I was working new construction. What I'm saying is these two areas of plumbing seem to be the harder parts of the trade. Does anybody disagree or agree? And if so why? Thanks, R


Not so much better or worse...just different.

There are massive rewards in both.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i did new construction once when i was 17 and 18 for my uncle who was building houses .... looking back it helped me learn what fittings are ect .. but would i do it today no ..ill stick with service .... why well this 





ASUPERTECH said:


> 1. Cash flow
> 2. Cash flow
> 3. meeting new people
> 4. thrill of the hunt & kill = sale
> ...


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I started tract houses then moved to commercial then light industrial. I do mainly commercial now T.I.s their quick and always interesting and they keep me busy as hell. I like to do service on the weekends just for fun money.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

You are certainly going about the " Path " the right way! Trust it. 
New construction is best served first, that way you ( as previously stated here ) have a good base on what the heck is going on inside walls,floors,ceilings.
Service & Remodeling take a very special breed to excel at it . That being said SO DOES NEW WORK ! It's finding what you are most comfortable with and finding that it is still exciting to get to work each day. 
Most of us older folks here have had the luck & honor to have to have been trained in almost ALL aspects of the trade. It was just the way companies were many years ago. Several months you would be doing a school or hospital , next month your snaking kitchens and fixing frozen hose bib lines in homes. GREAT GREAT Training. 
Embrace and learn it . My .02


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Both can be rewarding. I prefer service and repair , but have done my fair share of new construction.i still do it from time to time, but enjoy service more. I think as a plumber you should try to broaden your skills as much as you can.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

Service work is the toughest part of plumbing IMO, it can be frustrating but it's very rewarding $$$$ once you get good at it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Service is cake. I do both but %90 construction. Other employees are %100 service 

They get windshield time 
I see what they buy at the supply house compared to what I have delivered to job site
The mess with home owners witch is cake. No biggy

Service is def cake work. If you think it's the hardest then you need more practice

Havering experience in both is a must

Both can pay very well

Both have ther chitty days. But in service it's literally chitty

Il stick with const I like to build stuff not repair it


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I all ways been told to start from new construction because you get to see plumbing from the ground up then switch over to services . That way you will understand how plumbing works functions.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

UA25 said:


> I have been in this trade a short time. I just turned into my 3rd year in September.
> 
> The contractor I work for has moved me to service and remodel. Prior to that I was working new construction.
> 
> ...


 As you gain more experience, you will feel more comfortable with those areas. Give it time. An experienced plumber should be able to do all of those things with no problem.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Service is cake. I do both but %90 construction. Other employees are %100 service
> 
> They get windshield time
> I see what they buy at the supply house compared to what I have delivered to job site
> ...


I guess we will agree to disagree. Service takes a lot more skill and knowledge than new construction. To me new construction is the easiest of all aspects of plumbing. Let's be honest it's not that difficult to read a blueprint and put in a ground, top out and pipe in is cake with no sheetrock/obstructions. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

agonzales1981 said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. Service takes a lot more skill and knowledge than new construction. To me new construction is the easiest of all aspects of plumbing. Let's be honest it's not that difficult to read a blueprint and put in a ground, top out and pipe in is cake with no sheetrock/obstructions. Just my opinion though.


If it was that easy my sister would be doing it! 

Nothing is easy amigo!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

agonzales1981 said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. Service takes a lot more skill and knowledge than new construction. To me new construction is the easiest of all aspects of plumbing. Let's be honest it's not that difficult to read a blueprint and put in a ground, top out and pipe in is cake with no sheetrock/obstructions. Just my opinion though.


Try out a biomedical research facility or a hospital. It isn't easy either. If plumbing was easy we'd be getting paid much worse. Service is easier IMO. Residential anyways. Isn't much to a house, if you can't figure it out in a few years you suck.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm.

Service or new construction which is easier, which is harder. Which one should you start with.

I think it depends on the individual.

I've spent all of my adult life doing both. I always liked new work better. Monday- Friday 7am till 4ish. You rarely work a weekend unless it is a shutdown. You get holidays off and are never on call.

I like new work better, but I am wired for service work. Everyone that does service work say they are good at it and it takes someone special to do it.

It helps to have good social skills, but it is more important to have above average mechanical aptitude. Any plumber can be a parts changer and swap fixtures or drop a cable down a vent. I find that very few become a student of the trade and learn to repair water heaters, boilers or complete systems.

I'm a plumber full time but in my spare time I restore cars, trucks, tractors and anything else that catches my eye. Got tank that won't run? Bring it by the house and we will get it going. I also rebuild mechanical diesel injection pumps.

If I was not a plumber, I would be bending wrenches somewhere else.

Where should you start?

I learned more about plumbing and codes doing new work, but I learned why those codes are important doing service.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

agonzales1981 said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. Service takes a lot more skill and knowledge than new construction. To me new construction is the easiest of all aspects of plumbing. Let's be honest it's not that difficult to read a blueprint and put in a ground, top out and pipe in is cake with no sheetrock/obstructions. Just my opinion though.


 Are you insane?? You *really* believe it is easier to do an underground or rough in a building than it is to remove and replace a shower valve or swap out a faucet? Just what is your idea of 'Service" work? By all means; Performing quality Service work requires skill, but reading print, laying out a job and actually doing it correctly, passing inspections and getting paid requires a tad bit more than service work. Service work _can_ be more lucrative (least for me it is), but service work does NOT necessarily take more skill and knowledge, than new construction or even remods. 

There are plumbers who are awesome at service work but not so great at new construction and remods, and vice versa. However a good plumber should be able to do all of it.

Just my .02


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

agonzales1981 said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. Service takes a lot more skill and knowledge than new construction. To me new construction is the easiest of all aspects of plumbing. Let's be honest it's not that difficult to read a blueprint and put in a ground, top out and pipe in is cake with no sheetrock/obstructions. Just my opinion though.


 I strongly disagree. I know many service plumbers who couldn't legally pipe a bathroom. They have no understanding of legal venting systems. Now I have also have seen construction plumbers trying to do service that don't understand what they are doing. They don't know how the stuff they put in actually works, but there are a lot more code concerns in construction. Just no money. I started in construction now solely service. Like Biz said they both have their rewards. I just dropped construction from my offerings. To many low ball backstabbing GCs & House flippers. When the economy fully recovers I may do some more construction, but will never leave service.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Just a refresher on how easy plumbing is. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/price-question-18798/


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

agonzales1981 said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. Service takes a lot more skill and knowledge than new construction. To me new construction is the easiest of all aspects of plumbing. Let's be honest it's not that difficult to read a blueprint and put in a ground, top out and pipe in is cake with no sheetrock/obstructions. Just my opinion though.


 Not all plumbing is ur simple little building Some is mechanical some isn't drawn for you. Lots if the smaller jobs I design onsite. Just a floor plan is provided. If u think its easy you ain't never done some projects with meat in them 


Note. Man basket,view from top of tower while in man basket,defogger piping installed in top of tower, 11/2 chill water. 100' trench drain level set 3" BFF I/2" 4 pipe system chill/heating water with pneumatic valves 2" chill water glycol system. Lets see a service guy that has never done construction do these things. On the same hand a strictly const plumber can't identify a stem by the trim or jet out a line. It goes both ways. But mentally, and physically construction is harder. Thers no doubt about it. If any body thinks service is harder then you need better ur skills , go do real construction. Or just hang it up and flip burgers. 

The extra hours and call in service can be a factor. But in this post it was not a factor to me.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

agonzales1981 said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. Service takes a lot more skill and knowledge than new construction. To me new construction is the easiest of all aspects of plumbing. Let's be honest it's not that difficult to read a blueprint and put in a ground, top out and pipe in is cake with no sheetrock/obstructions. Just my opinion though.


 there is a lot for residential guys to learn. All types of plumbing need skill service needs more diagnostic skills and new plumbing needs someone that can take a drawing and make art out of it. Hospitals charcoal plants and other special buildings will take the best of the best sometimes but so does service. You cannot say that it as easy as reading a print and following instructions prints are a guide at best. It tells you there is a drain but where do you put it? How high? On center or 3 in offset? There is a lot to either side so don't stick your nose to hi you may drowned.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

I've done all phases and I still stick by what I said. For me personally new construction is a cakewalk.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Well you must suck at service then


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

To argue which is harder is futile. Your preference of course can be stated. As I stated earlier in this thread, a JM should be able to do it all. The best employee give 100%. All day, everyday, strive for efficiency, & love a challenge. I maybe more efficient in service today, but I promise give me a couple green horns and within our first few days back on a site we'll be a top performing crew. 
I'm a service guy now, but would never say it's harder, just different. I like working primarily by myself, but occasionally miss running a crew on 1 big project. We all have weakness's, I think it's more about you're preference, your experience, and the job at hand. (I don't miss wearing a hard hat all day)!
In the end we're all performing the oldest profession in the world. 
We provide our skills/ perform a service and get paid.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

He ain't ever laid his eyes on PDIT coded prints or 3D CAD drawings and tried to decipher that mess...

Straight up service plumbing work is not difficult. The hardest part is dealing with bat crap crazy customers.

When you get into mechanical service you better have your big boy shorts on because bringing down an entire hospital on hydronic heat in the dead of winter to repair a leak you have a time frame will make you go gray prematurely. 

New work is 100% more labor intensive than service. If you do just plumbing work then after top out, the finish you can drop it into coast gear because the heavy lifting is generally done.

Mechanical new work is a whole nother animal. Strain your nutz off making a fit on 12" steel 4 bucks high and then you can judge for yourself...

We do astronomically more than just read a set of prints. The engineers draw pretty little lines and expect it to go in because it drew in easily. They forgot the fact that there are several other trades the building has to accommodate. Roughing in during the dead of summer will make you wish you were running around catching calls in the a/c

I respect every facet of this trade but service is easier...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

"The engineers draw pretty little lines and expect it to go in because it drew in easily"

Sure enough the truth there ! One of the biggest reasons finally moved away from new work. 

Darn good Thread we got going on here boys ! :thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Plumberman said:


> He ain't ever laid his eyes on PDIT coded prints or 3D CAD drawings and tried to decipher that mess... Straight up service plumbing work is not difficult. The hardest part is dealing with bat crap crazy customers. When you get into mechanical service you better have your big boy shorts on because bringing down an entire hospital on hydronic heat in the dead of winter to repair a leak you have a time frame will make you go gray prematurely. New work is 100% more labor intensive than service. If you do just plumbing work then after top out, the finish you can drop it into coast gear because the heavy lifting is generally done. Mechanical new work is a whole nother animal. Strain your nutz off making a fit on 12" steel 4 bucks high and then you can judge for yourself... We do astronomically more than just read a set of prints. The engineers draw pretty little lines and expect it to go in because it drew in easily. They forgot the fact that there are several other trades the building has to accommodate. Roughing in during the dead of summer will make you wish you were running around catching calls in the a/c I respect every facet of this trade but service is easier...


Well don't forget that there is leak detection in service. That can be mentally challenging, and help you practice your patients. You being in Louisiana I know you have slab house too. As I said though there are far more code concerns in construction. In general the way to look at it is. Is it easier to build a car or change the oil in it? That said once you get into the advanced areas of either service or construction, either one can be challenging. I loved doing constrction. Especially in New England when doing radiant or forced hot water of any type. Taking a cold shell and bringing it to life. Respect needs to be giving to either side. New construction may be "cake" to a Tradesman since he can only work in single family dwelling with no commerical. Anywhere else he is just a freaken apprentice again. I personally find the Tradesman license to be a worthless license, and would give it no value on the check side. Far as I'm concerned a Tradesman is as useful as a 4th year Apprentice. You need your J card before I open my wallet. I have no use for a guy I can't send to all types of buildings.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes sir, I agree

I will say here that the non union side sticks to residential. The ones that haven't in the past wind up calling us in to fix whatever issue it is.

I've gone behind many in experienced plumbers/technicians that got in over their head and made a mess of the place.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

If you're good at it then it's easy. Or is it?

Let's take the labor out of the equation. Anyone with a brain can shovel dirt and lift a stick of cast iron.

Running a crew in a large commercial or industrial job is not easy and can be very stressful. Everything has been said about reading prints and fighting with engineers. That all comes with it. It takes a special person on site to run a large project. 

Just dealing with a crew is hard enough. You need to block out what they say about you, "oh, he's got it easy, he doesn't do any work. He stays in the trailer too much" This happens everywhere on every job. This guy deserves much respect. He's solving problems all day long and even after work dealing with all the trades, inspectors, and the superintendent.

As far as the work goes, it's all relevant.

In any given day, you have to solve a problem.
If you're a specialist in backflow testing and repair, you have to diagnose the problem, then make the repair or replacement and do it correctly by how you where trained.

If you are a sewer specialist. The same thing. Is it harder? No, not if you specialize in that part of the trade.

Even though service work is cake, you must possess the ability to troubleshoot and have patience with customers. 

To the guy who says that he's done it all. You haven't. 

Who will I take my hat off to? 

Two guys,

My mentor for other reasons.

And the poor ******* who has to run a crew at the new airport wing or hospital.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> If you're good at it then it's easy. Or is it? Let's take the labor out of the equation. Anyone with a brain can shovel dirt and lift a stick of cast iron. Running a crew in a large commercial or industrial job is not easy and can be very stressful. Everything has been said about reading prints and fighting with engineers. That all comes with it. It takes a special person on site to run a large project. Just dealing with a crew is hard enough. You need to block out what they say about you, "oh, he's got it easy, he doesn't do any work. He stays in the trailer too much" This happens everywhere on every job. This guy deserves much respect. He's solving problems all day long and even after work dealing with all the trades, inspectors, and the superintendent. As far as the work goes, it's all relevant. In any given day, you have to solve a problem. If you're a specialist in backflow testing and repair, you have to diagnose the problem, then make the repair or replacement and do it correctly by how you where trained. If you are a sewer specialist. The same thing. Is it harder? No, not if you specialize in that part of the trade. Even though service work is cake, you must possess the ability to troubleshoot and have patience with customers. To the guy who says that he's done it all. You haven't. Who will I take my hat off to? Two guys, My mentor for other reasons. And the poor ******* who has to run a crew at the new airport wing or hospital.


 well said


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I've met a lot plumbers that are good in both new work and service, but they both sucks big time in steam boiler replacment. Why were they hired?? They think its just piping replacement.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> I've met a lot plumbers that are good in both new work and service, but they both sucks big time in steam boiler replacment. Why were they hired?? They think its just piping replacement.


steam is something that the younger crowed isn't being taught.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

agonzales1981 said:


> I've done all phases and I still stick by what I said. For me personally new construction is a cakewalk.


 Okay, that's cool, we all get it..... Sorry to hear that service work demands more skill from you than other plumbing work such as: Reading print, job layouts that consist of underground DWV and Water service, rough in water distribution and DWV, storm lines, laying out commercial kitchens and so on. I just never thought changing out thermo couples, toilet rebuilds, flange repairs, pipe section repairs, swapping out a faucet, installing a hose bib, garbage disposal replacements, adding an ice maker line and...etc require more attention and skill than the installation of an entire plumbing system; residential, commercial or whatever the case may be.

Again, we all get it! Service work demands the most out of *you.*  But HEY! at least we are all still friends......right? Besides, I can do it all without saying one or the other taxes more skill out of me. Whether I am replacing a fill valve or running a yoke vent while plumbing a 20 story building, I know I can perform either with no problem.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

After 40 years, I'd say the hardest part is keeping up with all the changes. Second hardest is bidding. The bigger, more complicated the job the harder it is to guess (and I mean guess) how long it will take, even with computers and software. Third hardest, keeping interested in the work.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Okay, that's cool, we all get it..... Sorry to hear that service work demands more skill from you than other plumbing work such as: Reading print, job layouts that consist of underground DWV and Water service, rough in water distribution and DWV, storm lines, laying out commercial kitchens and so on. I just never thought changing out thermo couples, toilet rebuilds, flange repairs, pipe section repairs, swapping out a faucet, installing a hose bib, garbage disposal replacements, adding an ice maker line and...etc require more attention and skill than the installation of an entire plumbing system; residential, commercial or whatever the case may be. Again, we all get it! Service work demands the most out of you.  But HEY! at least we are all still friends......right? Besides, I can do it all without saying one or the other taxes more skill out of me. Whether I am replacing a fill valve or running a yoke vent while plumbing a 20 story building, I know I can perform either with no problem.


Hey now keep the gloves on! You damn well know a tradesman doesn't know how to pipe a yoke vent!


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Hey now keep the gloves on! You damn well know a tradesman doesn't know how to pipe a yoke vent!


 You would think piping the yoke vent would be easy for our friend. After all, that service work is where it really gets complicated.


----------



## Prof.plumb (Apr 5, 2012)

Did some new construction at my last job and it gave me a newfound respect for those who do it. I'm sure it becomes second nature after doing a zillion houses but it's hard work and still requires brains to get good at. Give me service anyday.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Hey now keep the gloves on! You damn well know a tradesman doesn't know how to pipe a yoke vent!


or where it even goes


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha keep the replies coming fellas, very entertaining reading. A tradesman can't possibly know as much the top 1% of plumbers in America, all of whom reside on this forum haha


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I guess to be precise in the argument of which is easier, the definition of service work & new construction need to be defined. I'm labeled a service plumber. My firm is a service company. We will/have take on any job that we can see a payday at the end of. Flappers & faucets to repipe water, dwv, & gas for single home- whole communities. I'll guess that less than 1/2% is what I call new = we break ground for the first time on a site. So shutting down a hospital to drain/ fix a leak, yep done it, & by the way I found that pipe even though they didn't have "as built" plans, swapped out that boiler & repiped the room even though it's obvious the walls weren't up when it was originally put in (cause it won't come back out through the door), repiped 7 miles of gas line through a community by hand (can't mess up existing patios, or gardens, & to much in the ground to digg with a back hoe. 
But hey I'm just aservicetech...


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

My personal opinion is that if you plan on being a new construction guy then go into service first and get some perspective on why its best to do it certain ways. Such as installing clean outs lol.

I am now with a company that has been primarily a service company but now seems to want to take on more new / remodeling commercial jobs. Being that is where the bulk of my experience is I guess I'm the one leading the way on this new adventure for them. 

I think that each phase of plumbing has its aspects that are easy as well as hard. It ain't easy to walk out on a dirt pad in the middle of nowhere without any forms or piers drilled and start putting in plumbing let alone get it right. I know quite a few service guys that would be lost in that scenario, just as I would be lost in a boiler room. 

I respect what every employee in our company brings to the table. I don't consider myself a better plumber than any of the guys I work with. I just consider myself to have more experience at certain things than they are and vice versa.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

No it's the other way around, you should go to new construction after that, then go do service it will be a lot easier to trouble shoot and diagnose a house or a commercial building


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I do residential service and remodel...not too bad on body, makes me think, keeps things interesting, always have work

I did new home constuction....good place to learn, go, go, go

Have a friend that does commercial service.... Way harder on body... He learned more quickly

New industrial and commercial.... I wish I knew what all you guys know.... Much respect, regret not doing it for knowledge purposes...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I do mostly industrial service and remodel. I am doing a residential remodel right now as a fill-in. The house belongs to one of my boss' friends. I am dying in that frickin' basement. Resi was my bread and butter when I had my own shop, up to 6 years ago. It's a different mindset, and I can't get that anymore. Much love to my resi brothers. You are better men than me.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^ I doubt that 422


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Which is harder? It's all relevant to how much effort you put into it. I've done both and still do both when needed. I will say the first 20 years running a putty wagon at a small shop greatly helps me solve problems and get things done doing what I do now, which is running commercial work for the last 15 or so. 
It's easy to tell which guys have never had to solve problems and figure things out on their own while on some one Else's dime. They are the ones staring at the plans scratching their heads :laughing: 
Then I have to step in and figure out a good way to get it in and be right when it's done.
Who ever said that commercial is just reading prints needs to come on one of my jobs. the last job I did I had a Mech room with four 500K boilers a 1600 gallon storage tanks two 2" mixing valves and all the pumps and goodies that go with. All I had for plans for the mech room was the generic drawing they put on every set of plans. All the lay out and material ordering was up to me. That job had everything from 1/2" pex to 4" copper to 8" steel. 2" thru 12" PVC waste and vent and roof drains. Then there's all the VRF unit's, roof top units and Branch controllers, then all the refrigerant piping, everything from 1/4 line sets to 1 5/8 ACU so don't sell the commercial work short when it comes to knowledge. That was just a residential high rise, relatively uncomplicated compared to a hospital or MOB.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I would say that the new construction jobs help the best with learning plumbing code and installation practices, with out having to worry about a home owner looking over your shoulder while learning, in service you need to be confident and truly knowledgable other wise you probably wont get the sale. In addition after mastering new construction you will have an innate understanding of where the pipes are behind the walls laters in your career. This will help out with service hand over fist. I love knowing what some plumber did behind the wall before I even get a chance to completely look it over. In addition knowing what is correct and how it is usually installed, will help you recognize when something behind the wall is incorrect or varies from standard building practices. 
There is a learning curve for sure but the revese order is probably a disaster waiting to happen.
Example: imagine trying to diagnose a toilet bowl not flushing properly. It is not clogged but just started flushing weakly and the home owner wants it fixed.
So you can remove the toilet and check out the pipe and see where the problem is. Or you can be an aware service plumber, on this job when i was walking to the door I noticed that all the hedges where completely over grown. Before i touched the toilet, I want outside to look for the house vent and whala, a bush grew in and clogged the house vent, I pulled out the hedge and all better. 
Had I been in service my entire carrier I do not think I would have known about the systems in there entirety and then would have taken off the toilet and wasted everyone time. 
I charged him my standard $49 trip fee and got a call back a few months later for a faucet install.

Thanks


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

PlungerJockey said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Service or new construction which is easier, which is harder. Which one should you start with.
> 
> ...


 
Very good reply..

I have done tons of new construction, and tons of service and remodel, and some light commercial...no industrial..... I got totally away from new work because someday you get to take a large financial loss when a builder goes belly up.... 
 it is a very ugly experience best to avoid at all costs....


different souls are suited to do different areas of plumbing...

Take doctors for example.... some doctors like to work on noses and throats on a human being and others are gynocologists and proctologists... some are brain surgeons and others are foot doctors. So how in the world did doctors decide on what feild they would go into???? 

 My guess is when the gynocologist was a young man, he probably thought it would be an exciteing place to work, after a few years of stareing at them day in and day out
he is probably totally burnt out....:blink::blink: 

some doctors have absolutely no people skills and others have great personalities and could probably excell in any field....

I have met many commercial guys that had become very callous and gruff ...both in appearance and atitude.. braided beards and tatoos......and the only place they could work was on some commercial job..
I did an industrial repair this summer and those guys were
totally on another level of nasty.....


I feel it takes more social and people skills and a better overall clean look about you to work with the general public, while it takes more over-all plumbing ability and knowledge to do the commercial and heavy construction and industrial

( I have not had many brain surgeons ever work for me):laughing:


----------

